# The Existential Threat To The Professional Political Class...!



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

*CTH The Last Refuge

 December 5, 2019                  
by Sundance  

The awakened American middle-class insurgency, led by Donald Trump, 
is an **existential threat to the professional political class and every entity 
who lives in/around the professional political class. 
Their entire political apparatus is threatened by our insurgency. 
The political industry, all of corrupt governance, is threatened by *
*our * support through Donald Trump. 

* Not You Lemming Liberals....






*


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

Our government and republic certainly are threatened and put in danger by donald jj trumpf.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our government and republic certainly are threatened and put in danger by donald jj trumpf.


----------

